# Königstour / Maxweg, GPS-Daten hierzu!?!



## funkt (8. Februar 2005)

Hi zusammen!
Wir haben vor, dieses Jahr - endlich mal - die Königstour zu fahren     und wollen dies per GPS tun.
Zur Planung habe ich mir die Top50 Südbayern CD-ROM zugelegt. Ich war jetzt schon stundenlang - vergeblich - mit dem Versuch beschäftigt die Tour, anhand der Beschreibung, aus der MTB einzuzeichnen.     Die Karte macht ja 'nen ganz passablen Eindruck - nur: Es gibt zu viele Wegpunkte, die einfach nicht zu finden bzw. i. d. Karte überhaupt nicht vorhanden zu sein scheinen.    
Auch der Versuch im Internet brauchbare Wegbeschreibungen oder gar GPS-Daten zu finden hat nicht gefunzt.    
Ich wäre dankbar, wenn jemand mit entsprechenden Daten bzw. Infos aushelfen könnte   
Nachdem die Top50 recht verbreitet zu sein scheint, hab' ich noch bissi Hoffnung, dass womöglich jemand die Tour darin eingezeichnet hat und mir die *OVL-Datei zu kommen lassen könnte.

Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus    

Tom


----------



## hösi (1. Mai 2006)

Hallo Tom,
bist Du denn letztes jahr noch fündig geworden in puncto gps-daten zum maxweg? wollen die route in diesem sommer fahren und stehen vor dem gleichen problem.....
wäre super, wenn du mir weiterhelfen könntest.
danke
hösi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bk2l3f (2. April 2007)

Hallo Hösi,

bist Du im letzten Jahr die Tour gefahren? Hast Du irgendwelche GPS-Tracks? Ich möchte die Tour im August machen. Kannst Du mir irgendwie weiterhelfen. 
Viele Grüße aus Dresden

Ralf


----------



## oskar1 (9. Juni 2007)

Hallo!
Dieser threat ist ja mitlerweile ein bisschen in die Jahre gekommen.

Aber vielleicht ist ja jemand fündig geworden.
Ich hätte auch großes Interesse an de GPS Daten für den Maxweg.

Ich hätte auch kein Problem mich am PC durch die Tour zu klicken, aber das ist wegen Länderwechsel mit Magic Map Bayern dann nicht so einfach zu machen bzw. eigentlich gar nicht zu machen.

Über ein Feedback würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Grüßle


----------



## bk2l3f (30. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe vegangene Woche die Tour von Füssen nach Berchtesgaden durchgeführt und das Ganze mit dem GPS aufgezeichnet. An einem Tag (Etappe durch Inntal) mußten wir aufgrund von einem Bremsdefekt die Route etwas variieren (Abfahrt vom Wendelstein auf Straße, andere Auffahrt zur Riesenhütte). Am darauffolgenden Tag (Etappe Chiemgauer Alpen) haben wir noch einen kurzen Abstecher zum Chiemsee gemacht. Ansonsten sind wir weitestgehend die Originalroute gefahren. Als Übernachtung empfehle ich nicht: die Reintalangerhütte und die Riesenhütte. Hier stimmt einfach das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis nicht:
Reintalangerhütte: Übernachtung 22, Frühstück 5 (drei Scheiben Brot+Butter+Marmelade+Kaffee), Duschen 1,80...
Riesenhütte: Übernachtung 22, kleines Frühstück 6, keine Duschen...
Besonders empfehlenswert waren die Übernachtungen in Füssen, Vorderriß, Unken und Berchtesgaden-Oberau.
Bei Interesse stelle ich die Logs zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monte-Gero (18. September 2007)

Servus Tom
ich suche Gps Daten oder Roadbook von der Königstour.Bist du die Tour gefahren  wenn ja kannst du mir die Daten geben wäre echt Super.Ich will 2008 die Königstour fahren und bin gerade am suchen von Infos.
Gruss vom Bodensee


----------



## peke (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
ich möchte die Tour (von Lindau nach Berchtesgarden) im kommenden Jahr fahren und suche noch die entsprechenden GPS - Daten. Kann die mir jemand zur Verfügung stellen oder Nachricht geben, wo ich die runterladen kann?
Beste Grüße aus Aachen


----------



## mtbch (2. August 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe heute im Forum gelesen das du die GPS-Daten hast.
Kannst du mir die Daten zusenden da ich mit Freunden plane die Tour von Füssen nach Bergdesgraden ab dem 19 August zu fahren.
Für deine Bemühungen schon mal besten Dank


----------



## Schwabe (2. August 2008)

Versuchs mal damit
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.17502.html


----------



## mtbch (2. August 2008)

Danke für den Link.
werden den zweiten Teil wenn ich ihn gefahren habe auch in gps tour einstellen


----------



## zaphod (3. August 2008)

Hi!
Ich bin die Tour 2006 bis Lengries gefahren. Ist nicht einfach!
Ich habe noch die komplette Tour eingezeichnet auf ausgedruckten Karten von Top 50 Bayern Süd. Wenn Du magst kannst sie gern haben.
Wann willst Du los?

Gruß Z.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

